# Quick! Substitute for caraway seeds? Can I leave them out?



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Is there anything that can be substituted for ground caraway seeds? I need help quick! I'm trying to make the Russian Vegetable Salad recipe that Diamond Organics just emailed out and I just found out I have no caraway seeds. Thanks!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

It only calls for 3/4 teaspoon (in a recipe that serves 6). Do you think I could just leave them out?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Hmm I would think you could just leave them out. They do have a pretty strong flavour...

The closest two I can think of would be fennel seed or cumin seed. I LOVE fennel seed







Hope it turns out!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

BLECH! Leave them out!! My DH loves 'em, but man, those things are nasty!

Hope your salad turns out yummy!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Just FYI... I went and looked up that recipe, and the salad is relatively "authentic" (I'm actually planning on making a very similar recipe for Easter this weekend), but neither the parsley nor the caraway would liable to be found on a Russian table.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone!


----------

